# Gore Canyon River Access Vandalism- Info Needed



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

Vandalism was discovered at the Gore Canyon River Access (Confluence Recreation Site) this morning. Vandalism includes spray paint to signs, toilet building, kiosk, boat slide, retaining wall, etc. The 'tags' that we could identify were AKS and DEFEX in red and silver spray paint. There was also pink paint used but it was harder to read. We believe that the vandalism occurred between Friday, Sept. 27th and this morning (Oct. 1st). We are looking to talk with anyone that has been in this area since Friday to see if you noticed/didn't notice the paint to better pinpoint a time/date that it might have occurred. I am out of the office due to the government shutdown but our law enforcement is working. Please call their office at (970) 724-3029. Thank you for any information.


----------

